# Tricks for boxes



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

I am getting really good on boxes with boardslides, 50-50's(EASY), and bordslides with a spin off at the end. What other kinds of tricks for boxes does anyone reccommend trying next?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Maybe some Nose presses? 
(click on nose presses for link)

or

Spinning on box


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks alot man. :]


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

if you got a kinda long box hit a 50/50 on it, lean back and sit down, then just stand back up off the end of the box, easy as hell and it looks fairly sick.

[edit] although it can also look like you just f'd up [edit]


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Hahahaha. But it wouldnt look liked you messed up if you sat down on it and spun around on your ass like your break dancing or something. Haha.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

All box tricks have a few basic componates. The creativity comes with how you blend them together. Below is a list of those componates. Mix and match as you like.


*Mount/Dismount*: This is how you get on, and off, a box. (ex: f/s 270 to f/s boardslide, to b/s 270 out)

*Switching Directions*: This is changing the direction you are going mid-trick. (ex: b/s board slide, hop 180 into f/s boardslide)

*Switching Trick*: This turning one trick into another (ex: 50/50 to boardslide, tailpress to nosepress, tailslide to noseslide, etc)

*Switch*: Once you can do something going one direction, then learn it going other way.


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Sedition:

Thanks dude. That really helps. I was already trying to think of stuff like that to mix in with the basics but this helps alot.

:]


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

You can get some ideas from videos anywhere.Go on youtube or something and search Snowboard Box Session. Then get Ideas from there..


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

to be honest the tricks you can do on a box are endless and are not restricted...if it feels and looks good to you do it. invent something totally random...some people may diss on it but i asure you that it will catch on. this is snowboarding..its like high school on at the slopes sadly enough. but yea just searching tons of videos you will get ideas on basic and advanced tricks and possible ways to alternate them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

p.s. stay off the edges which im sure you found out the hard way...well we all did. unless your doing a michael jackson than its ok!


----------

